# Denton and Sasquatch podcast #49



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week we discuss the incitement from the left and how it's hasn't just sprung up overnight. Plus we'll explain what this picture means...









https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-06-18T23_27_14-07_00


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We talked on this week's show about the Left's Incitement against Trump and the GOP. Here's video of Sen. Sanders saying, just days ago during a speech in Chicago to supporters, which Hodgkinson (Virginia shooter) reportedly watched LIVE via webstream, according to his brother that shows how they incite. The video has Bernie claiming Trump is "perhaps the worst and *most dangerous* president in the history of our country".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sas, I appreciate you staying up so late to make this podcast. 

The rhetoric of the left is going to cause big problems in this country. I'm concerned about how the political and social environment will look by the end of the year. That is to say, will there be widespread violence, and will the conservative side begin to meet fire with fire?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Listened, but don't know where to send cash so you guys can give up your day jobs.... but can't donations to DentonnandSasShow.com be tracked?
The show is becoming much smoother.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Listened, but don't know where to send cash so you guys can give up your day jobs.... but can't donations to DentonnandSasShow.com be tracked?
> The show is becoming much smoother.


Thanks much, John. We are falling into place, but will get better.

We were joking about donations. I was, anyway. Not quitting my day job until retirement. I'm getting my retirement, dang it!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Case in point guys. Sanders all but suggests outright violence and war on the right. I also found it interesting that he admonishes republicans for not debating their healthcare bill in the open when that stupid dumb son-of-a-bitch and his cohorts stuffed Obmamacare down our throats without so much as seeing a glimmer of daylight. Pass it so we can see what's in it. Oh Bernie??? You see the problem here? Bernie?

Sanders: Act in ?Unprecedented? Ways, Fight Back in Every Way That You Can | NTK Network



> Sanders also called Republicans "cowardly" for not wanting to debate their Obamacare replacement bill in the light of day, and accused Republicans of being responsible for thousands of American deaths if the bill is passed.


Sorry, Just noticed this article had been posted in another thread. Still, shows to what extent the left is going to go when pushing their agenda.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Case in point guys. Sanders all but suggests outright violence and war on the right. I also found it interesting that he admonishes republicans for not debating their healthcare bill in the open when that stupid dumb son-of-a-bitch and his cohorts stuffed Obmamacare down our throats without so much as seeing a glimmer of daylight. Pass it so we can see what's in it. Oh Bernie??? You see the problem here? Bernie?
> 
> Sanders: Act in ?Unprecedented? Ways, Fight Back in Every Way That You Can | NTK Network
> 
> Sorry, Just noticed this article had been posted in another thread. Still, shows to what extent the left is going to go when pushing their agenda.


If you hear the Left talk they are claiming they did Obamacare in the open and how it got bipartisan support. Like always the Liberals are trying to rewrite history to favor them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> If you hear the Left talk they are claiming they did Obamacare in the open and how it got bipartisan support. Like always the Liberals are trying to rewrite history to favor them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


If I recall, Obama told the Republicans to go to the back of the bus.


----------

